# Crossover Port?



## davetrotteruk (Oct 14, 2010)

I have just got permission by email to redistribute the FreeBSD demo version of Crossover/Crossover Games. Could We make a port of the demo so people could check it out easily? If no one can, could someone point me in the direction on how to do it myself?
Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 15, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook


----------



## cabriofahrer (Oct 16, 2010)

A port of that would always be welcome, why not? But I think that wine works quite well on FreeBSD.


----------



## davetrotteruk (Oct 17, 2010)

Because in my experiance it works better than wine and has a better interface. Also they are the number 1 contributers to the wine project so it isn't bad to support what you use.

Also the more people who use the FreeBSD port of it more work will be done (hopefully it will become a supported version).


----------



## Dereckson (Oct 17, 2010)

The FreeBSD ports tree accepts ports for all software, including commercial ones, including ports of several softwares doing the same tasks (see the different webservers) or forks of a same project (e.g. graphics/ImageMagick, graphics/GraphicsMagick) so yes, yes and yes, a port for Crossover is welcome.


----------

